# hiya! new from South Africa



## wild_medlar (May 13, 2008)

Hi! i am 14yrs old. I own two horses. Wild Medlar and Chance. They have both had really hard lives. they will (or at least Medlar) be broken in this year. i will thell their stories im my journal.

i am tall, lean and shy.

i also own 7 dogs, and i am helping tame 5 wild horses.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome! Your a long way from me! Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## wild_medlar (May 13, 2008)

hi! thanx! i think i might be the only teenager on this forum, maybe.... lol

but i'm gona try 2 post a pic of medlar...








[/img]

did ittt!!! 
that was taken more than a year ago, we were still so hyoung there. he has grown about 3-4hands higher since then!
my other photo's are on the other PCs, and our copyer is 'malfunctioning', so i can't post any pics of chance so far.

another one, taken a while before the previous one.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't worry! your not the only teenager!! There's heaps!!
I'm 17 soon to be 18! yay!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  Glad to see you got your photo loaded. 
There are lots of teen's on this forum so you won't be alone.


----------



## wild_medlar (May 13, 2008)

thanxxx guys! wow, you own four horses!
good to know i'm not the only teenager!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, & I'm 16! lol there's all diff. ages on here.


----------



## wild_medlar (May 13, 2008)

YEAH! sum1 only 2 yrs older than me! turning 15 in 2 months tho.


----------

